

The Myth Of Our Free Market Past - nickmolnar
http://www.theartofthepossible.net/2008/09/18/those-who-control-the-past-control-the-future/
Everyone is bitching and moaning, this week, that American free markets are being destroyed. This article points out just how far you have to go back to find a government who didn't have their fingers in the market.
======
nazgulnarsil
I think this notion comes from the general feeling that things were more
libertarian in the past, which is true. but you have to go back to before the
civil war to really see it.

the united states has gone through 3 phases in terms of government. first was
the constitutionalist republic from 1787 til the civil war, which was fairly
libertarian in most of its policies compared to today. then civil war until
the depression, and finally the depression until present day. each government
has been legally distinct in its dealings, and each has been less libertarian
than the one before it.

------
echair
It seems like he invented this myth in order to debunk it. Surely everyone
knows the 19th century was dominated by cartels. If people only know two
things about Teddy Roosevelt, the second is "trust busting."

